# من هم أبناء الله وبنات الناس ؟



## Star Online (25 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة 

من هم أبناء الله وبنات الناس المذكورين في سفر التكوين 1:6-4؟

 تكوين 1:6-4 

 "وحدث لما أبتدأ الناس يكثرون علي الأرض، وولد لهم بنات، أن أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات. فاتخذوا لأنفسه نساء من كل ما اختاروا. فقال الرب "لا يدين روحي في الأنسان الي الأبد لزيغانه، هو بشر. وتكون أيامه مئة وعشرين سنة". كان في الأرض طغاة في تلك الأيام. وبعد ذلك أيضاً اذ دخل بنو الله علي بنات الناس وولدن لهم أولاداً، هؤلاء هم الجبابرة الذين منذ الدهر ذوو أسم."


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*حرفيا

بنات الناس = بنات قايين

أبناء الله = اولاد شيث
*


----------



## Star Online (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا محبوب الرب 

لكن ممكن تعطيني المصدر لهذه الاجابة 

لأني تحيرت عندما وجدت خدام كبار يؤمنون ان ابناء الله المذكورين في هذه الاية هم الملائكة

مثل يوسف رياض مثلا وغيره كثيرون 

الرب يباركك لو بتعطيني مصدر الاجابة وتوثيقها ..

تحياتي لك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اتفضل

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...en/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Takwin__01-Chapter-06.html

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...en/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Takwin__01-Chapter-06.html


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ابناء الله هم ابناء شيت
القديس افرام السريانى من القرن الرابع
* 
*The Giants of Old. Ephrem the Syrian: The house of Cain, because the earth had been cursed so as not to give them its strength, produced small harvests, deprived of its strength, just as it is today that some seeds, fruits and grasses give strength and some do not. Because at that time they were cursed and sons of the cursed and were dwelling in the land of curses, they would gather and eat produce that lacked nutrition, and those who ate these were without strength just like the food that they ate. As for the Sethites, on the other hand, because they were the descendants of the blessed [Seth] and were dwelling in the land along the boundary of the fence of paradise, their produce was abundant and full of strength. So too were the bodies of those who ate that produce strong and powerful. Commentary on Genesis 6.5.1.﻿9﻿*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*9 9 ﻿FC﻿ 91:136.* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Louth, A., & Conti, M. (2001). Genesis 1-11. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure OT 1. (125). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*​


----------



## Star Online (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرب يباركك اخ apostle paul و اوريجانوس 

عند بحثي عن هذا الموضوع وجدت أن هناك ثلاث وجهات نظر حول تفسير هذه الأية والتي اعتبرها كثيرا من اللاهوتيين أصعب أية في الكتاب المقدس .

ووجهات النظر الثلاث في هذا الموضوع هي كالتالي:

 (1) هم رجال الله أبناء شيث وقد تزوجوا من أبناء قايين الأشرار.
 (2) هو أنَّ أبناء الله كانوا ملوكاً أو نبلاء، اتخذوا من النساء القرويات زوجات لهم.
 (3)  هم ملائكة ساقطة .

(1) يمكن أن يكون أبناء الله رجالاً من نسل شيث تزوجوا من نساء نسل قايين ، هذا التفسير له ميزة بسبب الفروقات بين أنسال قايين الخاطيء وشيث الصالح في الإصحاحين 4 و 5 من سفر التكوين..

ولكن ..هذا التفسير تواجهه عدة مشكلات , مثلا  أن زواج بشر عاديين لا يفسر لماذا أنجبوا عمالقة أو جبابرة ذوو أسم ,  وبالأضافة الي ذلك فأن الله لم يحرم زواج أبناء شيث من الزواج من نساء عاديات أو بنات قايين فلماذا أرسل الفيضان علي الأرض (تكوين 5:6-7).  

فشيث أصغر أبناء أدم هل حمل العهد المقدس من بعد أبيه ؟؟ وأن قابيل وذريته كانوا همج رعاع يزرعون الفوضى أينما انتشروا ؟؟ تفسير ثنائي غير منطقي أحادي النظرة (في نظري ) 

(2) وجهة النظر الثانية تقول أنَّ أبناء الله كانوا ملوكاً أو نبلاء، اتخذوا من النساء القرويات زوجات لهم، إنَّ لهذا التفسير أيضاً ميزة، لأن الملوك في الشرق الأدنى القديم غالباً ما كانوا يُدعون أبناء الله، كما يُدعى ابن داود ابن الله في 2 صموئيل الإصحاح السابع والآية 14، وفي مزمور 2 والآية 7..

هذا التفسير  واقعي أكثر من بقية التفاسير ، لكن عند تكملة الآية لحد الأخير نجد بأن نهاية الآية تتحدث عن خطيئة روحية عظيمة نتجت من هذا الزواج .. التقسيم غير منطقي بين أرستقراطي نبيل وصف بابن الله وقروية وصفت كخاطئة فقط لأنها فقيرة ومعدمة !!! التفسير غير جيد لأن موسى كان أعمق من هذا الاتجاه السطحي ويتعاكس مع محور رسالته التي نادت بالعدالة بين الناس .. 

وايضا يشترك هذا التفسير في نفس مشكلة التفسير الأول وهي  أن زواج بشر عاديين لا يفسر لماذا أنجبوا عمالقة أو جبابرة

 (3)  بالنسبة لميزة هذا التفسير (أي أنهم ملائكة ساقطة ) رغم أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر في  متي 30:22 أشارة الي أن الملائكة لا تتزوج فيمكن جدال هذه النقطة بما هو غير موجود في المقطع الكتابي، اذ أن المقطع لا يقول "أن الملائكة غير قادرة علي التزاوج". ولكن فقط يشير الي أن الملائكة لا تتزاوج وأيضا أن متي 30:22 يشير الي "الملائكة في السماء". ولا يشير الي الملائكة الساقطة، التي لا تهتم بالنظام الألهي وتطبيقة بل بالعكس، تسعي الي خراب خطة الله. وحقيقة أن ملائكة الله المقدسون لا يتزاوجون أو يمارسون الجنس فهذا لا يعني أن ذلك لا يحدث بالنسبة لأبليس وأجناده.


وأيضا من مميزات هذا التفسير برغم  أن الملائكة كائنات روحية (عبرانيين 14:1)، فيمكن أن يظهروا في شكل بشري مادي (مرقس 5:16). والرجال في سدوم وعمورة أرادوا ممارسة الجنس مع ملائكة لوط (تكوين 1:19-5). فمن المعقول أن الملائكة قادرين علي أخذ صورة بشر لدرجة القدرة علي الأنجاب. وقد نتسأل لماذا لا يفعل ذلك الملائكة الساقطين بصورة دائمة.

 وكثير من الكتابات العبرية القديمة وغيرها تتفق علي أن الملائكة الساقطة هم "أبناء الله" المذكورين  في فقرات مثل أيوب الإصحاح 1 والآية 6، ومزمور 29 والآية 1.  وفي سفر التكوين 1:6-4

اما عن نقاط ضعف هذا التفسير هي عدم واقعيته ، فإذا صدقنا هذا فسيبقى أن نقتنع بأن سانتا كلوز يجب أن يكون حاضرا لحفل الزفاف الجماعي !!!

وأيضا الأية التي جادلناها وهي متي 30:22 يعلن، "لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله في 
السماء" فلا نعرف هل الملائكة لهم جنس معين ام لا .

لقد ذكرت أشهر التفاسير لهذه الأية , ومميزات كل تفسير ونقاط ضعفه , وهذا لا يغلق باب المناقشة في هذا الموضوع. ولكن يجب أن ندرس هذا الجزء بنظرة لغوية وتاريخية شاملة.


فالآية في سفر التكوين معقدة جدا لأن التفاسير الثلاثة قد تبدوغير منطقية  للبعض والعكس أيضا لأنها مقتصرة على الفهم السطحي للكتاب المقدس .

لم يشرح لنا موسى بالتحديد هوية أبناء الله أو بنات الناس بوضوح ، هل توقع أن يفهم قرّاؤه الأصليين قصدهُ وماكان يريد من عمق ؟؟ لكنه مستحيل على القرّاء المعاصرين، أن يحدّدوا هوية هؤلاء الأشخاص بدون أدنى شك.. 
الآية في سفر التكوين معقدة جدا ، خصوصا أن العهد القديم يحمل ثقافة موسى المصرية التي تعتمد على ما تعلمه في القصور الفرعونية ومعابد الكهنة ، الثقافة الفرعونية عرفت بولعها بالترميز والأحاجي والمتجول في أي رواق آثاري مصري قديم يرى هذا بوضوح !!!​*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*مين كاتب الكلام دا؟
*


----------



## Star Online (26 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مين كاتب الكلام دا؟
> *




محبوب الرب عند افتتاحية ردي كتبت 





> عند بحثي عن هذا الموضوع وجدت أن


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*ماشى قريته فين يعنى 
*


----------



## ROWIS (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*تفسيرك او النتيجة اللي انت كتبتها يا غالي فيا مغلطات خاصة في الجزء بتاع الملائكة الاشرار وامكانية التزاوج.

نحن لا نؤمن مطلقاً بهذا الأمر!
      وليس له أي سند عقيدي أو تاريخي.
   فلا نعرف أحداً من    البشر يرجع نسبه إلى الشياطين    Devils.
   كما أن مثل هذا    الكلام غير مقبول عقلياً.  وعليه ردود كثير من الناحية العقيدية، نذكر من بينها:
      الشياطين أرواح، وليست لهم أجساد تتوالد كالبشر.
   إنهم أرواح    بإعتبارهم ملائكة.  وقد سماهم الكتاب أرواحاً (إنجيل لوقا 20،17:10).
   وقال عنهم إنهم "أرواح نجسة" (أنجيل متى 1:10)، وأنهم "أرواح شريرة" (لو21:7)، (أعمال الرسل    12:19).  فكيف للأرواح أن تتوالد؟!  وكيف لهم ككائنات ليس لها أجساد، أن تلد كائنات لها اجساد؟! وطبعاً الجنس والزواج لا يوجد بين هذه الأرواح. 
فالشياطين - وإن كانوا قد فقدوا قداستهم - إلا أنه لا تزال لهم طبيعتهم الملائكية.     ولذلك يقول سفر الرؤيا أنه حدثت حرب بين ميخائيل وملائكته والتنين (أي الشيطان)    وملائكته: "وحارَب التنين وملائكته ..  فطُرَحَ التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة،    المدعو إبليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله، طرح إلى الأرض وطرحت معه ملائكته"    (سفر الرؤيا 7:12-9).      (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)وماداموا ملائكه، أنظر ما    قال المسيح عن الملائكه في حديثه عن القيامه: قال:
      "لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء"    (مت30:22).
   إذن الملائكة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون.  والشياطين ملائكة تنطبق عليهم هذه الصفة.     إنهم قد يثيرون النواحي الجنسية بين البشر، ولكنهم هم أنفسهم ليست لهم هذه الخواص    الجنسية.  فقد يظهر الشيطان في شكل رجل أو في شكل إمرأة.  ولكن: 
لا يوجد شيطان امرأة، ولا شيطان رجل..
لا يوجد بين الشياطين ذكر وأنثى.  ولا توجد لهم أجساد رجال، ولا أجساد نساء.     وبالتالي لا توجد فيهم مواد الإخصاب، من حيوانات منوية وبيوضات.  ولا يستطيعون أن    يكونوا مصدراً لإيجاد إنسان، ولا حتى لإيجاد شياطين.  فالشياطين سبب كثرتها هو    كثرة عدد الساقطين من الملائكة، وليس هو توالد بين الشياطين!
    فإن كانوا لا    يتوالدون فيما بينهم، فبالأحرى مع البشر.
*
   والتوالد يحتاج إلى توافق في النوع أو الفصيلة
إن    التاريخ لم يقدم لنا مثالاً واحداً لهذا التوالد.*فلا يحدث مثلاً    توالد بين سمك وطير، ولا بين طير وحيوان، وى بين حيوان وسمك .. ولا بين إنسان    وطير .. لابد إذن من توافق في الجنس والنوع. وعلى نفس القياس لا يمكن أن يحدث    توالد بين إنسان وشيطان، بالإضافة إلى أن الشيطان ليس له جسد.      لا نعرف شخصاً    واحداً قد ولد من أبوين، أحدهما إنسان والآخر شيطان، حتى يقدم لنا إجابة عن سؤال    محير، وهو أية الطبيعتين تكون الغالبة في هذه العلاقة حتى يكون النسل إنساً أو    يكون شيطاناً، أو يكون "شيطوإنسان".!! وهل يكون مرئياً أم غير مرئي..!


نقلاً عن رد موقع الانبا تكلا عن احد الاسئلة*
*ياريت تقرا الرد كويس اخونا الغالي، اما باقي الاستنتاجات ممكن اساتذتي ترد فيها .. انا رديت علي الجزئة دي لاني من شوية كنت ببحث عن حاجة وبالصدفة قريتها*


----------



## fouad78 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي الحبيب الموضوع المطروح هو حول ثلاث نقاط:
1ــ أبناء الله 2ــ أنجبوا جبابرة. 3ــ الملائكة


أولاً: بالنسبة إلى تعبير أبناء الله ففي اللغة السريانية (الآرامية) فهي بغاية الوضوح
ابن الله هنا تعني أنه مؤمن أو إذا أحببت كترجمة عربية هو من المتمرسين بالإلاهيات
كأن تقول برصوم (أكيد سمعت بهذا الاسم) الترجمة الحرفية هي ابن الصوم ولكن معناه من يمارس الصوم كثيراً
ومن هذا المعنى نفهم اعتراف نثنائيل بأن المسيح هو ابن الله (يو1: 46ــ 51) وبالطبع هو مختلف عن اعلان بطرس الذي كان من الروح القدس



> لأن الملوك في الشرق الأدنى القديم غالباً ما كانوا يُدعون أبناء الله، كما يُدعى ابن داود ابن الله في 2 صموئيل الإصحاح السابع والآية 14، وفي مزمور 2 والآية 7..


هذا التفسير عزيزي ضعيف بحسب نص الكتاب المقدس
ببساطة لن تستطيع أن تأتي بلقب ابن الله لملك شرير حكم اسرائيل

ثانياً: بالنسبة إلى أن أبناءهم جبابرة وهي نفس الكلمة في السرياني (جبار أو شديد البأس)
وهذا لا يعني أنهم عمالقة أو مختلفين عن بقية البشر فالوصف نفسه كان أيضاً لنمرود

[Q-BIBLE]وَكُوشُ وَلَدَ نِمْرُودَ الَّذِي ابْتَدَا يَكُونُ جَبَّارا فِي الارْضِ الَّذِي كَانَ جَبَّارَ صَيْدٍ امَامَ الرَّبِّ. لِذَلِكَ يُقَالُ: «كَنِمْرُودَ جَبَّارُ صَيْدٍ امَامَ الرَّبِّ». (تك10: 8ــ 9)[/Q-BIBLE]
الكتاب المقدس وخصوصاً بعهده القديم يحذر دائماً من اختلاط أبناء الله بأبناء الناس (المؤمنين بغير المؤمنين)
وكون نسلهم أصبحوا جبارين معناه أن الله لم يتدخل لمعاقبتهم وأعطاهم فرصة
فكما تعلم أنه وبحسب الفكر اليهودي فإن الثواب والجزاء هو بحسب قربك أو ابتعادك من الله

ثالثاً: بشأن أن أبناء الله هم الملائكة فهذا كلام باطل من أساسه وبحسب النص الكتابي نفسه

[Q-BIBLE] وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا ابْتَدَا النَّاسُ يَكْثُرُونَ عَلَى الارْضِ وَوُلِدَ لَهُمْ بَنَاتٌ انَّ ابْنَاءَ اللهِ رَاوا بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ انَّهُنَّ حَسَنَاتٌ. فَاتَّخَذُوا لانْفُسِهِمْ نِسَاءً مِنْ كُلِّ مَا اخْتَارُوا. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لا يَدِينُ رُوحِي فِي الانْسَانِ الَى الابَدِ. لِزَيَغَانِهِ هُوَ بَشَرٌ وَتَكُونُ ايَّامُهُ مِئَةً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً».[/Q-BIBLE]

فإن كان أبناء الله هم الملائكة فلماذا يغضب من البشر؟!


----------



## Star Online (26 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ماشى قريته فين يعنى
> *



اذا كنت تقصد وجهات النظر فقد درسناها في كلية اللاهوت , فمثلا يوسيفوس إعتقد في ان المقصود في هذه الأية هم الملائكة , وبالنسبة لتفسير راشي اليهودي قال انها قد تعني الحكام)

ثانيا يا محبوب الرب انا نقلت وجهات النظر للأمانة العلمية وهذا ليس معناه أنني مؤمن بها 

أرجو أن تكون فهمت قصدي


----------



## Star Online (26 سبتمبر 2011)

> نحن لا نؤمن مطلقاً بهذا الأمر!



*ولا أنا *


----------



## Star Online (26 سبتمبر 2011)

المحبوب فؤاد 

انا اتفق معك في وجهة نظرك ..

ولكن قصدي من طرح الموضوع ليس لفرض فكرة 

فكما تعلم ان من شروط البحث نقل وجهات النظر مهما اختلفنا معها 

ولكن صدقني .. ان الكثير من الناس ينسبون الكلام للباحث وهو برئ 

وهذا محزن

اتمني ان اسمع وجهة نظرك في باقي وجهات النظر مثل انهم حكام وابناء شيث

الرب يباركك وحضورك في الموضوع شرفني


----------



## fouad78 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

> اتمني ان اسمع وجهة نظرك في باقي وجهات النظر مثل انهم حكام وابناء شيث


 
بالنسبة للحكام وضحتلك من قبل أنه لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس وصف لملك اسرائيلي غير مؤمن على أنه ابن الله

أما أبناء شيث فهو في الحقيقة غير واضح
لكن من المؤكد أن شيث هو رمز للإنسان المؤمن على عكس قايين

قد يكونوا أبناء شيث هم من تابعوا الحفاظ على الإيمان ووصفوا ابناء الله​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*
*
*فمن هم أبناء الله؟ ومن هن بنات الناس؟*​*(تكوين 6:  1-4) 1وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا  ابْتَدَا النَّاسُ يَكْثُرُونَ عَلَى الارْضِ وَوُلِدَ لَهُمْ بَنَاتٌ 2انَّ  ابْنَاءَ اللهِ رَاوا بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ انَّهُنَّ حَسَنَاتٌ. فَاتَّخَذُوا  لانْفُسِهِمْ نِسَاءً مِنْ كُلِّ مَا اخْتَارُوا. 3فَقَالَ  الرَّبُّ: «لا يَدِينُ رُوحِي فِي الانْسَانِ الَى الابَدِ. لِزَيَغَانِهِ هُوَ  بَشَرٌ وَتَكُونُ ايَّامُهُ مِئَةً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً». 4كَانَ فِي  الارْضِ طُغَاةٌ فِي تِلْكَ الايَّامِ. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ايْضا اذْ دَخَلَ بَنُو  اللهِ عَلَى بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ وَوَلَدْنَ لَهُمْ اوْلادا - هَؤُلاءِ هُمُ  الْجَبَابِرَةُ الَّذِينَ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ ذَوُو اسْمٍ.*

*فهم  أبناء الله هم نسل شيث. 
*
*وبنات الناس هن نسل قايين… 
*
*وذلك أنه بعد مقتل هابيل البار، ولد عوضاً عنه  شيث. وشيث ولد  أنوش "حينئذ ابتدئ أن يدعى باسم الرب" (تك 26: 4).*
*وورد في  سلسلة الأنساب "ابن أنوش بن شيث بن آدم بن الله" (لو 38: 3).*
*
*
*فأبناء شيث  دعوا أبناء الله، لأنهم النسل المقدس، الذي منه يأتي نوح ثم إبراهيم، ثم داود، ثم  المسيح، وفيه تباركت كل قبائل الأرض. وهم المؤمنون المنتسبون إلي الله، الذين أخذوا  بركة آدم (تك 28: 1)، ثم بركة نوح (تك 1: 9). وحسنا أن الله دعا بعض البشر أولاده  قبل الطوفان.. 
*
*
*
*أما أولاد قايين، فلم ينتسبوا إلي الله، لأنهم أخذوا اللعنة التي  وقعت علي قايين (تك 11: 4)، وساروا في طريق الفساد، فدعوا أبناء الناس. وكلهم  أغرقهم الطوفان*

*وهناك ثلاث  وجهات نظر في هذا الموضوع هي كالتالي: 
*
*
*
*(1) هم  ملائكة ساقطة*
*ونجد أن  العهد القديم كثيراً ما أشار الي الملائكة كأبناء الله (أيوب 6: 1 و 1: 2 7:  38).*
*ولكن نجد في  متي 30: 22 أشارة الي أن الملائكة لا تتزوج. ولا يشير أي جزء من الكتاب الي أن  الملائكة لهم جنس محدد أو قادرين علي الأنجاب*
*ويعتقد  البعض فى وجهة النظر رقم (1)  بحجة أن الملائكة  كائنات روحية (عبرانيين 14: 1)، إلا أنهم يمكن  أن يظهروا في شكل بشري  مادي (مرقس 5: 16). والرجال في سدوم وعمورة أرادوا ممارسة الجنس مع ملائكة لوط  (تكوين 1: 19-5). وأنه من المعقول  أن الملائكة قادرين علي أخذ صورة بشر لدرجة القدرة علي الأنجاب.*
*ولكن نرد  ونقول بالفعل هم ظهروا فى شكل كائنات بشرية ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن لهم القدرة على  التزاوج والإنجاب مع البشر ولم يقل أحد هذا. وكون إتخاذ الشياطبن أشكال جسدية لا  يعنى أنهم أجساد فعلية لها القدرة على الإنجاب، ثم أن الشياطين بعد سقوطها لم تعد  تدعى أولاد الله.*
*
*

*
  (2) هو أنَّ أبناء الله كانوا ملوكاً أو نبلاء، اتخذوا من النساء القرويات زوجات لهم.*


*هذا التفسير ضعيف جدا لان الكتاب لم يقول عن نسل قايين انهم فقراء او ان ابناء الله اغنياء  ولم يربط الكتاب المقدس مكان الشخص في الزواج بالخطية 
*
*
*
*
*
*(3) هم رجال  الله أبناء شيث وقد تزوجوا من أبناء قايين الأشرار.*
*هذا اقوي تفسير وليك بعض التفسيرات لهذا الراي*
*تفسير نجيب جرجس*







الكتاب المقدس نفسه في العهد القديموالجديد يؤكد ان ابناء الله هم  المؤمنين وليس الملائكة 

​ *اولا من الانجيل نفسه من العهد القديم * 
*سفر المزامير **29**: 1*

 
*قَدِّمُوا 			لِلرَّبِّ يَا **أَبْنَاءَ**اللهِ،** 			قَدِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ مَجْدًا وَعِزًّا**.*
*سفر المزامير **89**: 6*

 
*لأَنَّهُ 			مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ يُعَادِلُ الرَّبَّ**. 			**مَنْ 			يُشْبِهُ الرَّبَّ بَيْنَ **أَبْنَاءِ**اللهِ؟*
*سفر هوشع **1**: 10*

 
*لكِنْ 			يَكُونُ عَدَدُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 			كَرَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي لاَ يُكَالُ 			وَلاَ يُعَدُّ، وَيَكُونُ عِوَضًا عَنْ 			أَنْ يُقَالَ لَهُمْ**: 			**لَسْتُمْ 			شَعْبِي، يُقَالُ لَهُمْ**: 			**أَبْنَاءُ**اللهِ** 			الْحَيِّ**.*
*والرب يسوع * 
*إنجيل متى **5**: 9*

 
*طُوبَى 			لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ 			**أَبْنَاءَ**اللهِ** 			يُدْعَوْنَ**.*


 
*إنجيل لوقا **20**: 36*

 
*إِذْ 			لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا 			أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُمْ مِثْلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، 			وَهُمْ **أَبْنَاءُ**اللهِ،** 			إِذْ هُمْ **أَبْنَاءُ** 			الْقِيَامَةِ**.*


 
*إنجيل يوحنا **11**: 52*

 
*وَلَيْسَ 			عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ 			**أَبْنَاءَ**اللهِ** 			الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ*
*وفهم التلاميذ والرسل * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية **8**: 14*

 
*لأَنَّ 			كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ 			**اللهِ،** 			فَأُولئِكَ هُمْ **أَبْنَاءُ**اللهِ**.*


 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية **9**: 26*

 
*وَيَكُونُ 			فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ 			فِيهِ**: 			**لَسْتُمْ 			شَعْبِي، أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ يُدْعَوْنَ 			**أَبْنَاءَ**اللهِ** 			الْحَيِّ**».*


 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية **3**: 26*

 
*لأَنَّكُمْ 			جَمِيعًا **أَبْنَاءُ**اللهِ** 			بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ**.*


 
*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى **3**: 1*

 
*اُنْظُرُوا 			أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ 			حَتَّى نُدْعَى **أَوْلاَدَ**اللهِ**!**مِنْ 			أَجْلِ هذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، 			لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ*


 
*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى **3**: 2*

 
*أَيُّهَا 			الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ **أَوْلاَدُ**اللهِ،** 			وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ**. 			**وَلكِنْ 			نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ 			نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ 			كَمَا هُوَ**.*


 
*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى **3**: 10*

 
*بِهذَا 			**أَوْلاَدُ**اللهِ** 			ظَاهِرُونَ **وَأَوْلاَدُ** 			إِبْلِيسَ**: 			**كُلُّ 			مَنْ لاَ يَفْعَلُ الْبِرَّ فَلَيْسَ 			مِنَ **اللهِ،** 			وَكَذَا مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ**.*
*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى **4**: 4*

 
*أَنْتُمْ 			مِنَ **اللهِ** 			أَيُّهَا **الأَوْلاَدُ،** 			وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُوهُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي 			فِيكُمْ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الَّذِي فِي 			الْعَالَمِ**.*
*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى **5**: 2*

 
*بِهذَا 			نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ **أَوْلاَدَ**اللهِ**:**إِذَا 			أَحْبَبْنَا **اللهَ** 			وَحَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ**.*


----------



## Star Online (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ / اوريجانوس المصري

ردك هذا من اجمل الردود التي قرأتها في هذا الموضوع ..

وصدقني هدف طرح السؤال ان اري مثل هذه الأطروحات الرائعة 

الرب يباركك ويحميك

تحياتي لك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> الأخ / اوريجانوس المصري
> 
> ردك هذا من اجمل الردود التي قرأتها في هذا الموضوع ..
> 
> ...




انا سعيد جدا بموضوعك واتمني تطرح موضوعات كثيرة حتي ندرسها ونعرف اكثر عن كتبانا المقدس العظيم


----------



## ROWIS (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*للاستزادة ابناء الله هل هم ملائكه ام ابناء شيث ؟ تكوين 6 2
*


----------



## Star Online (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *للاستزادة ابناء الله هل هم ملائكه ام ابناء شيث ؟ تكوين 6 2
> *




رد هولي بايبل وافي جداا

رد أكاديمي محترم 

الرب يباركك حبيبي


----------



## Jesus is the truth (16 فبراير 2013)

*يقول الكتاب الاول الفصل الثالث المقطع الاول* 


*The Writings of Flavius Josephus*



*والكتاب الاول اسمه*
*From The Creation To The Death Of Isaac*
*الفصل الثالث*
*CONCERNING THE FLOOD;  AND AFTER WHAT MANNER NOAH WAS SAVED IN AN ARK, WITH HIS KINDRED, AND AFTERWARDS DWELT IN THE PLAIN OF SHINAR*
*المقطع الثالث كامل*
*1. NOW this posterity of Seth continued to esteem God as the Lord of the universe, and to have an entire regard to virtue, for seven generations;  but in process of time they were perverted, and forsook the practices of their forefathers;  and did neither pay those honors to God which were appointed them, nor had they any concern to do justice towards men. But for what degree of zeal they had formerly shown for virtue, they now showed by their actions a double degree of wickedness, whereby they made God to be their enemy. For many angelsof God accompanied with women, and begat sons that proved unjust, and despisers of all that was good, on account of the confidence they had in their own strength;  for the tradition is, that these men did what resembled the acts of those whom the Grecians call giants. But Noah was very uneasy at what they did;  and being displeased at their conduct, persuaded them to change their dispositions and their acts for the better.*
*واستمرت نسل شيث يحترم الله علي انه رب الكون واستمر في الفضيله والكمال في طريقه لمدة سبع اجيال ولكن مع الوقت بدا ينحرف جنسيا كبعض اجداده **( **يقصد قايين **) **وبدا لا يحترم الله الذي اختارهم ولم يفعلوا اي عدل تجاه الانسان ولكن الي اي حد وصلت حماستهم في الشر فقد جعلوا الله عدوهم * 
*( **فهو يتكلم عن نسل شيث البار وبداية فساده باختلاطه بنسل قايين ثم يكمل في راي اخر **)*
*عدة من ملائكة الله **( **يقصد نسل شيث كانوا كملائكة الله **) **اختلطوا بالنساء **( **يقصد بنات قايين **) **وانجبوا اولاد الذين هم اثبتوا الشر وقضوا علي كل خير وبكل ثقه اعتمدوا علي قوتهم **وهذا الاعتقاد القديم  **ان هؤلاء الرجال فعلوا اشياء تشبه عمالقة الاغريق * 
*ولكن نوح لم يكن يتساهل مع ما فعلوه وغير سعيد بافعالهم وطالبهم بتغيير افعالهم للافضل * 
*هذا نص كلام يوسيفوس

**منقول من رد الدكتور هولي بايبل *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2014)

تمااااااام هو ده السؤال الى كنت ناويه اسئله --


----------

